

Why do Kindle images look so bad? - mooreds
http://andrewhy.de/why-do-kindle-images-look-so-bad/

======
cooldeal
I think Amazon pays a lot for 3g downloads. Perhaps they should charge the
publisher less if the user downloaded the ebook via Wifi.

~~~
mooreds
I agree that it makes sense for Amazon to charge for 3G downloads (at least,
at a certain size), but it is counter productive for authors to be incented to
publish crappy images.

